# Looking for a quick way to repair hole in aluminum soffit



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Is it vinyl? You should be able to pop it out.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

That is perforated vinyl. Pop out the section and get a new section. You will have to buy a 12' piece but it is cheap.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Cut the fascia and unbend it so you can get the one busted piece out.
Colour matched screw when you put it back,take your time itll look fine.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

PatChap said:


> Cut the fascia and unbend it so you can get the one busted piece out.
> Colour matched screw when you put it back,take your time itll look fine.


If it is vinyl it will come out with out cutting anything.


----------



## honeybadger23 (Oct 7, 2020)

If it's vinyl I guess it won't be a problem. I'll let you all know how it turns out. Thanks for taking your time to have a look.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

You won’t be able to get it out without damaging the fascia unless it was cut really short. You can either sacrifice the fascia or cut a section from a new panel and pop rivet it on as a patch.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Old Thomas said:


> You won’t be able to get it out without damaging the fascia unless it was cut really short. You can either sacrifice the fascia or cut a section from a new panel and pop rivet it on as a patch.


Are you talking about aluminum or vinyl?
Looks loike a rock from a lawn mower, I doubt aluminum would break like that.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> If it is vinyl it will come out with out cutting anything.


The fascia looks like aluminum.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

PatChap said:


> The fascia looks like aluminum.


The soffet is broken, of it is aluminum something has to be cut. If it i vinyl it will come out.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Cut the panel in half perpendicular to the creases in the panel, and it will come out easily. Cut the replacement a little short to get it in and secure with a pop rivet to the fascia trim.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Or heat it up a little with a hair dryer so it's more pliable to fit in.


----------

